# AND........... HAIRSTICKS!!! LOL!



## Clay3063 (Feb 4, 2017)

Tinkering around today, trying out the new chuck. And I thought to myself, I need to see what all the hoopla is about over these hairstick things. So I did. I used some scrap cedar. Didn't want to waste any good stuff until I determined if I could do this or not.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 4, 2017)

Those are the coolest drumsticks ever.....oh...wait....wrong topic.


Seriously though it looks good....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 4, 2017)

I'll move over and let you have at it. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 4, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I'll move over and let you have at it. Lol



OH NO! You keep your seat Mister. I don't want this job. I'm just doing it to see if I can. LOL!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2017)

Those look dang good Clay! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 5, 2017)

Gotta question for you @Tclem : What is the final diameter of your sticks when you finish them? I am concerned that these may be too thick. The white one is 3/8" and the red one is 5/16".


----------



## Tclem (Feb 5, 2017)

Different sizes. Women like them short and thick and some women like them long and skinny. You can't go wrong. Believe me

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Feb 6, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Different sizes. Women like them short and thick and some women like them long and skinny. You can't go wrong. Believe me



??????????????

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 6, 2017)

Albert Kiebert said:


> ??????????????


Women are funny like that lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 6, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Women are funny like that lol


Sounds like you have women figured out!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------

